# Moving abroad with a criminal record?



## tscout

Hi guys, firstly let me mention that I have searched the forums and read everything that I have come across however I’m really looking for first hand examples of people who have successfully moved abroad despite having a criminal record.

I have several UK police cautions, one from this year and the others well over a decade ago. They are mostly for being involved in fights that ensued during nights out. I was often picked on due to being “alternative” and never responded well. The most recent one was for an act of criminal damage. I am not proud of any of these things so wish to avoid a further judgement for my actions. I’m well aware that my actions were wrong.

The thing with formal cautions in the UK is that they are not technically a conviction, yet they sit on your record for 5 years. After which the details are deleted, however a police clearance check necessary for a visa will return “no live trace” indicating that there are no current details of any crimes committed but that you have indeed had some kind of trouble with the law previously. I think most countries understand this and usually the immigration department will request supporting documents to provide clarity of the previous incidents.

To keep things short, I am deeply unhappy in the UK and wish to move to South America in future. I have spent a lot of time there on tourist visas, know it well and am bilingual. I am terrified that this will not be a possibility based on my record. I’d really love to hear of anyone who has successfully moved abroad with a criminal record, to any country really. I just want to see what’s possible. Many thanks.


----------



## tscout

Anyone?


----------



## Bevdeforges

Give it a couple of days to a good week or so for someone to respond. We don't always have folks through here on a regular basis who match your particular requirements - and some of our "regulars" may only check the forums once a week or so.


----------



## LoggedIn

Hire a lawyer in the locale that you wish to migrate. Provide him/her with all the documentation that you have collected regarding your legal issues. Tell them to report to you the processes, what your chances are and how much to move forward.


----------



## maxxxyy

tscout said:


> Anyone?


Given that you are looking for something very specific, i.e. someone with a criminal record who has moved successfully to South America, I doubt you will find such a person here. Perhaps try reddit.


----------

